# Complete darkness?



## Dreamcatcher (Jan 8, 2012)

My guy will not come out if there is any light around him, i mean even a pitch black room with even a hint of a glow anywhere. I mean if he is put on a bed or something he goes crazy trying to get his face covered. I know he is nocturnal, but you would think the little guy is a vampire. lol. He has a light on a timer from 9 to 9. This is my 1st hedgie, is this normal? Thanks for any help.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Perfectly normal.
For some any light is just bothersome.
What you can do if you plan on having the lights on is to make a cage cover.
I use one for Opal and it's great. :3
Just make sure you cut around the CHE so the fleece doesn't touch it.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Completely normal. 

I had to put a blanket over our office window to make sure the street lights didn't flood in on Einstein. He's happiest when he's buried under something.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Jan 8, 2012)

In the cage he is shielded from the light. But when I take him out, I can't handle him other than to have him burrow into something. Im not concerned about the light in the cage it's when I have him out.


----------



## lilyann (Dec 26, 2010)

Izzy is like that she thinks if she hides her face no one can see her!!


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Have you tried holding your hedgie with just a small night light on? When I have Einstein out, I usually have all the lights off except the wonderful blue glow of the U-Verse screen saver.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

My Diggory isn't like that at all, he sleeps out in the open! I don't know if he doesn't like his hedgie bag or what...I am going to get those square waffle blocks soon to make a little house. I would get an igloo but he likes his face smashed in the corner of things and igloos don't have corners. :lol: Oh how I cater to him.


----------

